# my hungry(?) cory



## blitzkrieg (Jan 16, 2006)

I just bought an albino cory saturday, he is in a 3 gal tank with my male betta, heavily planted. He seems to be quite happy in the tank, swimming around in the funny way that the cory cats always seem to do, but it doesnt look like he is eating any of the sinking algae wafers that I drop in for him. Is there some other kind of food I should be feeding him or is he just so small (about an inch at the most) that he isnt eating enough to be noticeable? I dont want him to starve to death.
Thanks.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Well cories don't really eat algae, I think he would much appreciate some shrimp pellets, flake food or blood worms.  

Also, for now the 3 gal is plenty, but really cories like to have company of their own kind, generally in groups of no less than 3.


----------



## Indigo (Dec 29, 2005)

My cories eat algae pellets (along with shrimp pellets and other bits of food), but they like to let them soften first. Maybe if you wait a while?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

The cory cat should be in a larger tank, along with more cories (theyre schooling fish) Also you may want to try bloodworms or flakes. How long have you had it? May just be getting used to its new surroundings


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah, I have 3 cory's in my 10G with my male betta. I typically say 3 or more cory's


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

yea cories are shoaling fish so its best to provide company for them but i usally tend to feed my cories pellets and sometime alage wafers, and if any bloodworms get to the bottom they eat them also.

- Jonno


----------

